# Hostingcon 2016 to be held in New Orleans?



## XFS_Duke (Jul 27, 2015)

As per Dustin, he says HostingCon 2016 will be held in New Orleans, La. That's awesome news for me and a few others near here. Who plans on going and who has never been to Louisiana or more importantly, New Orleans? If you come, there are lots of things to do around here.


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2015)

Sounds like a more US central location than San Diego 

What's the date and have a link?  HostingCon website isn't reflecting it up front.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 27, 2015)

Not yet, Dustin said to expect the announcement anytime now.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Hxxx (Jul 29, 2015)

Does the event pay off the cost of having a boot or assisting there?


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 31, 2015)

New Orleans isn't too far from us in Birmingham, so I might try to make it next year.  We'll see.


----------



## robbyhicks (Aug 9, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Does the event pay off the cost of having a boot or assisting there?



It definitely paid of for us attending in terms of networking and finding a couple parters & clients.  If you think about it, ~70% of the attendees are going to be your competition, while the other 30% are vendors / security companies / SaaS providers, ISP's, contractors etc.  This 30% is definitely who would benefit most from a booth. It depends on what you're selling really.  If you can market this to other hosting providers - then I'd say go for it!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 9, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> As per Dustin, he says HostingCon 2016 will be held in New Orleans, La. That's awesome news for me and a few others near here. Who plans on going and who has never been to Louisiana or more importantly, New Orleans? If you come, there are lots of things to do around here.



By the way.  Just saw you have a new logo.  

Sweet I like it!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 21, 2016)

> Hello CHRISTOPHER,
> 
> 
> Thank you for registering to attend HostingCon Global 2016 in New Orleans, Louisiana! Below is a confirmation of your registration:
> ...



Yay I am getting Swag!


Who else is going to HostingCon 2016?


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 21, 2016)

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> Yay I am getting Swag!
> 
> 
> Who else is going to HostingCon 2016?



See you there @KnownHost-ChrisM!


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin (Jun 21, 2016)

I will be there. See ya fellas there.


----------



## neXeon (Jun 23, 2016)

NOLA, see ya there.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jun 24, 2016)

I'll be attending as well.


----------



## jarland (Jun 26, 2016)

Shall be there this year as well


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 26, 2016)

All I gotta say is have a cold one for me. 


I won't be in New Orleans.


if anyone wants to Periscope that'd be baller!


----------



## astutiumRob (Jul 11, 2016)

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> Yay I am getting Swag!
> 
> 
> Who else is going to HostingCon 2016?



I'll be there, having to decide which sessions to cut in order to fit all my meetings in now !


----------

